

Artificial Intelligence as a Threat - w8rbt
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/06/fashion/artificial-intelligence-as-a-threat.html?_r=0

======
steeples
As long as the word 'artificial' is prepended to intelligence, it will always
be that; artificial.

Proper and decent intelligence has its roots more so in Language, rather than
the analytical parts of the mind concerned with procedure and protocols.

------
daveloyall
Unless you've never even considered the possibility that non-human
intelligence could be dangerous to humans, this article adds no value to your
understanding of the topic.

